# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  WANTED: The "PERFECT" Survival Vest.....????

## Sourdough

The pockets on "Tactical" Para-military vests stick out too far, are the wrong shape, and don't close securely. Over-all I like the Filson Model #32 "Original hunting vest" as far as number of pockets, secure flaps, pocket shape, pocket location. however it is just plain uncomfortable, it hangs funny, as if it was designed for really fat hunters, with massive bellies. Well I guess they know their market. I am willing to pay up to $250.00 for the perfect vest. Ideas....??? :Smile:

----------


## Ken

There is no perfect vest, Hope.  Everytime I've thought I've found it, I thought of about 100 changes that would make it better.  You could always take out a mortgage on the cabin and have one custom made.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

I've found some decent designs here:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...8000_175000000

----------


## owl_girl

cant you just fix the pockets yourself?

----------


## BENESSE

Check these guys out. My brother has ordered tons from them:

http://www.lapolicegear.com/

----------


## Sourdough

> There is no perfect vest, Hope.  You could always take out a mortgage on the cabin and have one custom made.



Yes, that is my plan. To take the Filson #32 vest and have it modified to fit. But I wanted to see what else people like. Kevin is going to have one custom made, I might get on board with that project. The "Fishing Vest" have pockets that stick out too far. For me the back pockets can stick out 2" however the front pockets can not stick out more than 1" to maximum of 1 1/2" and there can be NO side pockets to restrict arm movement.

----------


## Ken

So many different types of things to carry.....

There's the absolute necessities that pack small - firestarter, compass, mirror, whistle, etc.

Then there's the more bulky water purification - from straws to purifiers - never mind the water.  You've said before that potable water isn't a concern where you are, but...........

Add in some rations, the binoculars, and maybe a cell phone or GPS, and you're gonna' be looking at some bulky pockets.

What are you planning on carrying?  Other than your firearms, of course.   :Innocent:

----------


## Icemancometh

Have you checked out a 5.11 Tactical Vest?  Has numerous pockets, inside and out.  2-30 round mag pouches, hidden pistol slot on the inside.  The pouches don't seem to stick out far at all.I like mine, sturdy and well made.

----------


## Pal334

Now, I will sit back and watch. If Sourdough comes up with *"THE"*vest, I want to invest . It seems like no matter what I get, there is at least that "one more" change

----------


## Sourdough

> What are you planning on carrying?  Other than your firearms, of course.



For me things in the survival vest would be sealed so as to be waterproof, and never used accept in an emergency. I envision small waterproof inserts  the size of a sandwich (No thicker) containing first-aid stuff, another packet for a space blanket, etc.. My need is daily, and I don't want to be removing the contents of the pockets to dry everything after a hike in the rain. I want to "KNOW" that the contents are sealed, and just hang to the vest to dry.

The "Man'Bag" thing does not work on a snow machine, or a D-8 Cat Dozer, or swinging a chainsaw with a 48" bar. I want something that does NOT impede movement, and is worn all the time, not just on a 2 hour weekly trail walk.

----------


## Sourdough

> Have you checked out a 5.11 Tactical Vest?  Has numerous pockets, inside and out.  2-30 round mag pouches, hidden pistol slot on the inside.  The pouches don't seem to stick out far at all.I like mine, sturdy and well made.




What part of the original post did you miss.....? Tactical vest are fine for tactical tools.

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.  *?*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.  *?*


 That tan on looks like the one I got from wal-mart,on clearance for $17.97!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well Sourdough, the best vest I have been able to find is the Scott e vest. It doesn't even look like a fishing vest, but has tons of pockets. This is the website, look around as they have jackets and vests that may "fill the bill" for you. They even accept some input in making their vests better or more use oriented modifications.
http://www.scottevest.com/

----------


## Icemancometh

> What part of the original post did you miss.....? Tactical vest are fine for tactical tools.


I re-read the OP and I didn't miss a thing.  Just because it is called "tactical" doesn't mean it has to filled with such.  Pockets on the 5.11 are not thick.  The mag pouches as I called them are no thicker than a sandwich.

----------


## Pal334

I googled the vest you mentioned. It does look good. But I think I see your issues with it.  Just a couple questions. Is one of your problems with it, the length? What would the length be that you are looking for? Like a waist length etc.How about the fit? You mentioned beer bellies (as I suck mine in  :Smile: . Do you want it more form fitting? I am asking, because you will obviously use  a vest such as this more often than I would, and I want to learn from your experience. Unless I am way off mark, maybe a good "sewer" could make some of the changes you like. Although, come to think of it, they may be few and far between out your way.

----------


## SARKY

Check out the CamelBak vest, has a bladder built in and you can put pouches, holster where ever you want. It fits me lke a glove and i'm 5'11' and 170 lbs.

----------


## aflineman

I wear one of these every day in the winter. I really like it. It is a Berber lined vest with many pockets inside.
http://www.duluthtrading.com/search/...cessor=content

This vest has always intrigued me. I like the load bearing belt inside.
http://www.duluthtrading.com/search/...lts/71007.aspx

These Cruiser vests are OK, but I prefer a Surveyor's vest (I use one for hunting and hopefully soon for work). I think they may be to bulky for what you want though.
http://www.benmeadows.com/search/vest/8984/

If you want one custom made, I would talk to Tactical Tailor first. US made, and they have worked with me on a couple of custom projects. This was with Logan (the original owner) though. Since he was killed in a crash last year, I don't know if the company still does custom stuff.
http://www.tacticaltailor.com/index.aspx

----------


## Sourdough

> I googled the vest you mentioned. It does look good. But I think I see your issues with it.  Just a couple questions. Is one of your problems with it, the length? What would the length be that you are looking for? Like a waist length etc.How about the fit? You mentioned beer bellies (as I suck mine in . Do you want it more form fitting? I am asking, because you will obviously use  a vest such as this more often than I would, and I want to learn from your experience. Unless I am way off mark, maybe a good "sewer" could make some of the changes you like. Although, come to think of it, they may be few and far between out your way.



The thing I like best about the Filson #32 is the back of the vest, and that the pockets are NOT Velcro closure, but button down. Note also that the pockets when closed do not have a gap where small things cold fall out. Waist length is good for sitting on machinery. Yes, more form fitting, but not tight, but a straight hanging garment. The best feature of the tactical vests, is that they are so adjustable for fit. I am hoping Kevin can jump into this conversation. Pal, see if you can post a photo of the Back of the Filson #32 Thanks. I like the trimness of the Travel Vest that Poco suggested, however the travel vests that I have are made of light weight cotton, which is nice for travel, but would not hold up like heavy waxed Tin cloth. It is most important that the front pockets not restrict arm movements. My best vest so far is a Filson Tin Cruiser "COAT" that I cut the sleeves off of. Like Ken, I have about 30 vests, some good, some suck, none perfect.

----------


## Old GI

> The pockets on "Tactical" Para-military vests stick out too far, are the wrong shape, and don't close securely. Over-all I like the Filson Model #32 "Original hunting vest" as far as number of pockets, secure flaps, pocket shape, pocket location. however it is just plain uncomfortable, it hangs funny, as if it was designed for really fat hunters, with massive bellies. Well I guess they know their market. I am willing to pay up to $250.00 for the perfect vest. Ideas....???


Hey SD.  I'm looking for THE vest as well.  But, Full-Figured-Freedom-Fighters need vests, too.

----------


## Sourdough

> Hey SD.  I'm looking for THE vest as well.  But, Full-Figured-Freedom-Fighters need vests, too.



In fairness to Filson, the Model #32 vest is made to be worn on top of rain gear, and a wool coat, and other foul-weather clothing.

----------


## crashdive123

Have you looked at the military style load bearing equipment harness?  You can attatch whatever style pouches you like and in a variety of configurations that will not restrict movement.  They are nothing like a tactical vest, more like suspenders with a belt.

----------


## Sourdough

> Have you looked at the military style load bearing equipment harness?  You can attach whatever style pouches you like and in a variety of configurations that will not restrict movement.  They are nothing like a tactical vest, more like suspenders with a belt.



Part of my problem is: heavy clothing, I wear just a shirt in the summer when it is 78* above here, and six parka's when it is -41* below zero. So as I see it, for me, I want the survival vest to fit over a summer shirt. Then just wear what ever outer clothing as necessary over top of the vest. I do find it interesting that companies have "NOT" brainstormed the market for this survival vest, something between the tactical vest and the travel vest. I want something that can be worn to church or to a restaurant and does not scream "Military" Weekend Warrior.

----------


## Pal334

Here is a view of the back. I think I like it. Perhaps a bit of tweaking by a good "sewer" and would be good to go. There is also a link here for a discussion about the vest. They seem to share your opinion about the oversizing. As the vest is, what other "mods" would you recommend?
I had never thought about this subject before, only used a vest for Tactical occassions (and actually hunting). But your concept of daily wear does make a lot of sense.

Here is that forum site for those interested:

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...%3Den%26sa%3DG

----------


## Sourdough

Pal, That forum is spooky. Maybe I need to fly down to Seattle for a custom fit.

----------


## Rick

Some more ideas

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ght=vest+kllak

and another including the one Klkak wears.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=survival+vest

----------


## Pal334

> Pal, That forum is spooky. Maybe I need to fly down to Seattle for a custom fit.


Well,, since you are reluctant to install that outhouse door, maybe their fashion advice will help drawing a lady  :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

Klkak, What yo thunk......Did you swing by Mt. View Sports......?

----------


## BENESSE

> ... the best vest I have been able to find is the Scott e vest. It doesn't even look like a fishing vest, but has tons of pockets.


Poco, I LOVE this vest!!!!! 
Wasn't even aware the company existed, so thank you for bringing it up. It's really hard to find a women's version and men's S or XS just don't cut it.

----------


## crashdive123

> ....and men's S or XS just don't cut it.


Ain't that the truth.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Poco, I LOVE this vest!!!!! 
> Wasn't even aware the company existed, so thank you for bringing it up. It's really hard to find a women's version and men's S or XS just don't cut it.


AW Shucks, Tweren't nuthin'. :Blushing:  I can't really take credit for "finding it" though. A month or two ago I was looking for a "survival vest",and someone posted a link to it. Did you watch the video of all the stuff the guy pulled out of his vest?? I was flabbergasted at the amount of junk he had in there!! And it didn't look all that bulky loaded down either. It could easily replace a day Pack.

----------


## BENESSE

> Did you watch the video of all the stuff the guy pulled out of his vest?? I was flabbergasted at the amount of junk he had in there!! And it didn't look all that bulky loaded down either. It could easily replace a day Pack.


I was mesmerized by the video. Well done, polished.
Since I hate carrying purses and travel a lot, I know this vest will become an indispensable part of my wardrobe.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I was mesmerized by the video. Well done, polished.
> Since I hate carrying purses and travel a lot, I know this vest will become an indispensable part of my wardrobe.


 *Finally!*
 Someone other than Rick, talking about their wardrobe. :Innocent:

----------


## aflineman

> I have been very interested in this thread.  The right "survival vest" is a topic close to my heart.  Sourdough has correctly & specifically identified the need/purpose of his quest - which is paramount to his question.  He wants something that he can wear everyday at the homestead working and to the store and church.  He needs something that isn't restrictive to arm movement for chopping wood and doesn't scream paramilitary to the public.  He wants something that is designed to be worn over a shirt and/or under a jacket. This is a worthy quest and I have studied all the suggestion given throughout this thread, plus done some additional investigation on prospective vests.  
> 
> I personally believe Sourdough was spot on in his belief that the survival gear in the vest should be individually segmented and waterproofed.  This is with the understanding that this gear is NOT used daily; rather, kept on one's person all the time.  For me, I would want a combination of completely waterproofed gear in "certain" pockets never to be touched unless needed or inspected - and one or two pockets for everyday use items.  In other words, I would not want a vest that has no daily use pockets if the vest is a "daily use" vest as Sourdough desires.  It is entirely possible that for these purposes some of the permanent flat packaged gear could be best retained in "interior" vest pockets as opposed to the outside pockets.  All depends on size of pouches, fit of vest, and resulting comfort.
> 
> For me, I would first clearly identify what survival gear I intend to carry and segment it into categories and container size desired before choosing the perfect vest.  I would rather fit the vest to what I want to carry as opposed to fitting my gear to a vest.   I would be interested in what "survival gear" Sourdough has in mind since I have gathered he is not a big fan of "survival gadgets"  
> 
> I am searching for a similar vest for similar purposes - except I wouldn't be wearing it to work.  For me, durability is critical - but so is weight, particularly if this vest is worn under a jacket.  The "tin" waxed cotton stuff is very stiff and gets stiffer when it gets cold.  It does break in over time - but is primarily designed to go "over" other gear.  This is why the cut of the gear is large.  I would not consider the heavy duty cotton waxed tin vest suitable to be used as an underneath layering.  With this in mind, I am currently thinking along the lines of Duluth's new Force Nine line of work cloths which is reportedly light, warm, designed for layering - yet with a strong outer nylon shell for durability - and lots of inside pockets.  I am providing a link to the vest below.  
> 
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/c...ture=product_4


I like the Force Nine, but went with the firehose Berber lined vest due to the weather here. I can wear it longer in the year, and it works well under a rain jacket.

----------


## dscrick

Sourdough,

I'm not sure how you feel about Camelbaks/hydration systems, but I selected the Camelbak Delta 5 vests. I've purchased two on Ebay. They have a 3 liter hydration bladder in them, but no pockets. Just Molle webbing all around, so you can pick up any combination of pouches you like and place them on the vest wherever you want them front or back. They come in several colors and are adjustable on the sides for fit over whatever clothing you wear. I love mine

----------


## aflineman

> aflineman,
> 
> Is this the vest you went for:  http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/c...ture=product_1
> 
> I see you are correct, that they have that vest rated for 10 - 25 degrees with two outside pockets and 5 smaller inside pockets - as opposed to the Force Nine rated at 15 - 30 degrees with a total of 16 pockets of which I can see about 5 are on the outside.
> 
> I certainly respect that you chose the warmer vest and certainly more traditional (I like fire-hose material stuff).  Have you by chance tried on or seen the Force Nine?  I ask this because I am very close to ordering one.  I also have a real problem with sizing.  I most always get an XXL in shirt and jacket for the shoulders, but have found that XXL in vest leaves too much material around the belly.  If a vest has LARGE arm holes I am usually more comfortable with an XL.  From the picture of the Force Nine I'm somewhat afraid that the arm holes are not large enough.  Any info appreciated and welcome. Thanks.
> 
> *UPDATE:  Wow - I see the firehose vest is on sale for $45.  Very enticing.*.   I'm hard pressed to believe that a Fison $175 waxed cotton vest is that much better.


Sjj,
I normally wear a large shirt and the large firehose vest fits me well. That is the size that I probably get when/if it wears out and I get the Force Nine. Though, if I was to pack it full of stuff, I might conciser an XL, just so the pockets on the inside have somewhere to expand.

Try this offer code with your order. Should get you 20% off anything over $75. Only good until tomorrow (Tuesday). T29C112BGMMZ

----------


## aflineman

> Aflineman,
> 
> I placed my order at 11:15 p.m.  I am thankful and pleased that the code you gave  - got me $20 off the total price.  There is absolutely no doubt you saved me $20.  Ordered the Loden (green/black) in 2XL and will report back to the group on fit/finish/quality and suitability for survival vest.


No problem. I noticed the code in my email and figured you (or someone else here) could use it.

----------


## Metamorphasis

On the Filson website I happened accross this one I kinda like. What do you think?

http://www.filson.com/product/index....entPage=family

----------


## Pal334

This is an interesting thread. Varying needs, and nothing seems "quite right". And I am picking up alot of good ideas.
Before I went to the sandbox the first time, I was just not satisfied with the covers / carriers available for our body armor.  I sat down with with an old fashioned shoe repairman (retired Navy) and we tossed my ideas around and using his expertise with sewing and materials  we came up with a design and material (a sort of canvas) that was to my satisfaction. Due to his generosity it was relatively inexpensive (under $100). My point being, maybe it would be a good idea to get the vest that is closest to ones needs and then sit down with a good crafts person and spend the time modifying it. I know it could be expensive, but for the use that has been put forward in this thread, It would seem to be a worth while investment.

----------


## crashdive123

Hey Metamorphasis - how about making your way to the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## old soldier

we've tried many different vest over the yrs and even had the niece custom make a couple out of Army shelter halfs so they'd be water proof, nothing worked, they were either to large or to small to fit under or over what we were wearing for the season. we finally made these up and can still wear a vest under them., they fit over coverall or just a tee shirt depending if it's deer season or turkey season.  we use one fanny pack, the canteen and 4 or five pouches on them, can even put more on the suspenders if necessary, toss them off is a second  or have them on in a second and have even fell asleep in the woods wearing one.lol. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

> My point being, maybe it would be a good idea to get the vest that is closest to ones needs and then sit down with a good crafts person and spend the time modifying it. I know it could be expensive, but for the use that has been put forward in this thread, It would seem to be a worth while investment.



Pal & sjj, I agree. I contacted Filson about modifications/custom orders and "No Joy". They will lengthen or shorten only. The only part of the Filson #32 vest I like is the three pockets on the back, the front, the fit and material I want to replace. Anchorage has a Tent manufacturing company that will work on heavy waxed material. I wonder if I can pay them in cans of Sardines.

----------


## Pal334

> Pal & sjj, I agree. I contacted Filson about modifications/custom orders and "No Joy". They will lengthen or shorten only. The only part of the Filson #32 vest I like is the three pockets on the back, the front, the fit and material I want to replace. Anchorage has a Tent manufacturing company that will work on heavy waxed material. I wonder if I can pay them in cans of Sardines.


Just beware if they start to ask about vanilla creamers  :Smile: ,, just sayin


I am curious, I would have thought that there would be more folks that do this type of fabricating up your way (abeit with the distances involved) . Here in NJ it is relatively simple to find. Usually a good shoe maker, or sail maker in the off season

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

often times you should design and put togather your own clothes. A perfect vest should keep you warm or cool(removable insulated liner). it should have inflatable bladders for floatation. the shell should be waterproof.the pockets should zip shut with velcro flaps to seal the pockets. removeable sleeves.... pockets designed to hold what you carry in them. personalize it!!!!!

i have a belt knife that i use , the sheath has two pockets, one for my matching camillus pocket knife and one for the hone stone.
clever and convenient, but also handmade.

----------


## Old GI

> we've tried many different vest over the yrs and even had the niece custom make a couple out of Army shelter halfs so they'd be water proof, nothing worked, they were either to large or to small to fit under or over what we were wearing for the season. we finally made these up and can still wear a vest under them., they fit over coverall or just a tee shirt depending if it's deer season or turkey season.  we use one fanny pack, the canteen and 4 or five pouches on them, can even put more on the suspenders if necessary, toss them off is a second  or have them on in a second and have even fell asleep in the woods wearing one.lol. 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



My, My.  What is that stuff, OS? :Smile:

----------


## AVENGED

I Have An Opsgear Crossdraw And Just A Plain Weight Bearing Vest.  The Nice Part About The Weight Bearing One Is That It Comes Naked, And I Bought All The Different Pouches I Wanted.  Food For Thought

----------


## Rick

Nice write up, sjj. Very informative. One of the conveniences of living in suburbia is the fact we can visit a lot of places like Gander Mountain and actually try stuff. If you don't like it you go to the next store. I can sure see where you folks can be disappointed pretty easily if you have to do everything by mail order. 

In any case, go with your gut. If you think you might be unhappy with it then you surely will be. 

Thanks again for the detailed report.

----------


## klkak

> Pal & sjj, I agree. I contacted Filson about modifications/custom orders and "No Joy". They will lengthen or shorten only. The only part of the Filson #32 vest I like is the three pockets on the back, the front, the fit and material I want to replace. Anchorage has a Tent manufacturing company that will work on heavy waxed material. I wonder if I can pay them in cans of Sardines.


Sourdough, if you don't like the vest I would'nt buy it.  As you know I use an old Air Force pilots survival vest.  It works beautifully.  Most folks I help put together a vest use a fishing vest.

----------


## klkak

Thank you. Yes it is a nice vest.......nice and expensive.  If I every loose it or it gets stolen I will cry like a baby.

----------


## klkak

You guessed right. It is a S&W 4" 629 but the grips are off a .500 S&W Magnum.  I carry Buffalo Bore 305gr. hard cast loads in it.

----------


## Ken

Uh, Klkak?  I expected to see a few splints in that kit...........   :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

The replacement cost for the vest and it's contents would be about $1,500.00.  It is allot of money but the vest and friend "AKS" have already saved my life once.  I don't take a step into the bush without in on my person.

----------


## klkak

> Uh, Klkak?  I expected to see a few splints in that kit...........


Smart A??.  Besides why carry with me what I can make in the field?

----------


## Ken

> Smart A??. Besides why carry with me what I can make in the field?





> 2. If you can't reach your *SPLINT* when you need it....Its useless.


 :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

> 


*What Ever, Ken!*

----------


## klkak

I wont ever need a splint again.  If I break my leg again I'm gonna shoot myself with the S&W 4" 629 .44 magnum loaded with 305gr. Buffalo Bore hard cast loads!

----------


## Ken

> *What Ever, Ken!*


If you only knew how many times I've repeated your quote to people - AND GAVE YOU CREDIT FOR IT!!!!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> I wont ever need a splint again. If I break my leg again I'm gonna shoot myself with the S&W 4" 629 .44 magnum loaded with 305gr. Buffalo Bore hard cast loads!


You have a will, right?   :Innocent:   That's a real neat gun there, Kev.   :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

> You have a will, right?    That's a real neat gun there, Kev.


Ok Ken I'll leave you the gun.  I hope you don't mind if it has a little blood and gray matter on it.

If Gray Wolf is still alive he get the M-6!

----------


## crashdive123

Kind of gives a bit of a different meaning to brain tanning.

----------


## klkak

Oh darn, sjj is going to be upset with us cause we got off the main subject again.

----------


## klkak

Hey what happened to remy.  This is a perfect thread for him to analyze.

----------


## Ken

> I wont ever need a splint again. If I break my leg again I'm gonna shoot myself with the S&W 4" 629 .44 magnum loaded with 305gr. Buffalo Bore hard cast loads!





> Ok Ken I'll leave you the gun. I hope you don't mind if it has a little blood and gray matter on it.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

 :Thumbup:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## klkak

All this time I thought you liked me and turns out it was my .44 you were after the whole time.

----------


## Ken

> Hey what happened to remy.


http://www.google.com/search?gbv=2&h...e&ved=0CAcQkAE

----------


## Ken

> All this time I thought you liked me and turns out it was my .44 you were after the whole time.


No!  No!  No!  Perhaps my meaning wasn't clear!  

I realize just how much you love that gun.  I just wanted you to be in peace knowing that someone was going to take care of it as well as you do once you're gone.   :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

> No!  No!  No!  Perhaps my meaning wasn't clear!  
> 
> I realize just how much you love that gun.  I just wanted you to be in peace knowing that someone was going to take care of it as well as you do once you're gone.


Oh, ok.  I forgive you.

----------


## Ken

> Oh, ok. I forgive you.


Thank you!   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Check these out..........

http://www.ultimatesurvival.com/prod...category_ID=33

----------


## klkak

> Klkak,
> 
> You hurt my feelers    I love chat.  I was only begging for less chat on that one particular thread because I'm working hard at keeping all the "tips" summarized for everyone's ease of view.


I'm just poking fun at you.  I appologize for being one of the "rabbit trail takers".




> Do you prefer the 44 mag over the 500?  The 44 mag just seems like a sweet spot for me and your hardcast loads are great.   Am I going to have to get another one   I'll never be able to find one with as nice of action as that hand picked one I had.  I'm missing it again just talking about it.


I do prefer the .44 mag.  I can find ammo in nearly any village I travel to.  As far as the action on a S&W,  You can buy an S&W and take it to Gene of "Action by Gene" at Northern Security on old Seward in Anchorage and have an action job done on it.

----------


## Sourdough

> You can buy an S&W and take it to Gene of "Action by Gene" at Northern Security on old Seward in Anchorage and have an action job done on it.



Gene is not there any longer, He is in poor health, and has retired.

----------


## klkak

> Gene is not there any longer, He is in poor health, and has retired.


Seems I remember some about that.  He has been training a young guy for a couple of years.  The young guy is the one that did the action job on my gun.

----------


## AKS

> The replacement cost for the vest and it's contents would be about $1,500.00.  It is allot of money but the vest and friend "AKS" have already saved my life once.  I don't take a step into the bush without in on my person.


It also doesn't hurt to have anybody who might be with you familiar with the use/uses and locations of the items in your vest or pack.  I didn't know everything klkak had in his pack (things would have gone a little smoother if I did) but I didn't find anything in it that I didn't know how to use.

1. If it's in your kit, your incapacitated and your buddy don't know how to use it....It's useless.
2. If your buddy can't find items in your kit when you need it....Its useless.
....or something like that. :dissolve:

----------


## Old GI

> It also doesn't hurt to have anybody who might be with you familiar with the use/uses and locations of the items in your vest or pack.  I didn't know everything klkak had in his pack (things would have gone a little smoother if I did) but I didn't find anything in it that I didn't know how to use.
> 
> 1. If it's in your kit, your incapacitated and your buddy don't know how to use it....It's useless.
> 2. If your buddy can't find items in your kit when you need it....Its useless.
> ....or something like that.


Excellent point.  It is common practice among special ops teams and others for all members to know exactly where individuals carry items; in case.

----------


## klkak

> It also doesn't hurt to have anybody who might be with you familiar with the use/uses and locations of the items in your vest or pack.  I didn't know everything klkak had in his pack (things would have gone a little smoother if I did) but I didn't find anything in it that I didn't know how to use.
> 
> 1. If it's in your kit, your incapacitated and your buddy don't know how to use it....It's useless.
> 2. If your buddy can't find items in your kit when you need it....Its useless.
> ....or something like that.


Point taken.  Before out next hunting trip I'll make sure I familiarize you with the contents of my vest.

By th way, I tore my house apart trying to find your little .22 pistole.  Then I remembered you took it with you.

----------


## crashdive123

> By th way, I tore my house apart trying to find your little .22 pistole.  Then I remembered you took it with you.


Hmmmmmm.  Hey AKS - have you been to West Virginia?

----------


## Rick

I'll bet it was a Beretta. Those things disappear easy enough.

----------


## AKS

> Hmmmmmm.  Hey AKS - have you been to West Virginia?


Hi crash, never had a chance to visit West Virginia, why do you ask?

klkak, you should have asked me if I remembered where you put it.  I could have saved you search.  Find anything interesting to add to your vest while you were looking?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well, for $100 this has 22 pockets and a measurement guide. They also have free ground shipping through Monday.
http://www.scottevest.com/v3_store/N...vel_Vest.shtml
 Best I've been able to find. Looks like a normal vest but with all the pockets you need.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Poco,
> 
> Thank you.  That was an real answer - provided you have tried and personally recomend this vest?  I gave a suggestion last week for the Duluth Force Nine vest based on extremely good reviews.  I then purchased the vest, tried it out, and found it not suitable for my needs.  Are you walk'en the walk or talk'en the talk


Sorry sjj, but to tell the truth I don't have that kind of cash to put on a single item of clothing... no matter how good it is or is supposed to be. I will say that I have not heard a single bad thing about them. Some of their "testimonials" make me believe they are as good as they sound.

----------


## BENESSE

> Well, for $100 this has 22 pockets and a measurement guide. They also have free ground shipping through Monday.
> http://www.scottevest.com/v3_store/N...vel_Vest.shtml
>  Best I've been able to find. Looks like a normal vest but with all the pockets you need.



Poco I got my scottevest a couple of days ago and I LUV IT!!! I swear, this is what I've been looking for, like forEVER!!!
It's unobtrusive, streamlined, cool, with a sht-load of useful pockets that no one would guess existed.
The company has some wonderful items, unfortunately very few (except for his vest) for girls.
Thanks buddy, what a find!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> This thread is 88 long and I'd like to get to the answer to the outstanding question, "What is the PERFECT survival vest?"   I've been toyed and teased enough and just need THE answer.  I don't want any if - ands - or butts - just the exact make, model, and my size of course.





> Poco,
> 
> Thank you.  That was an real answer - provided you have tried and personally recomend this vest?  I gave a suggestion last week for the Duluth Force Nine vest based on extremely good reviews.  I then purchased the vest, tried it out, and found it not suitable for my needs.  Are you walk'en the walk or talk'en the talk





> Poco I got my scottevest a couple of days ago and I LUV IT!!! I swear, this is what I've been looking for, like forEVER!!!
> It's unobtrusive, streamlined, cool, with a sht-load of useful pockets that no one would guess existed.
> The company has some wonderful items, unfortunately very few (except for his vest) for girls.
> Thanks buddy, what a find!


Well there ya' go. Seems like Scott E Vest has another happy customer!

 IF I had the money it IS what I would buy too.

----------


## BENESSE

> Many thanks folks.  Can anyone tell me what the fit is like?  I have to decide between an XL or XXL.  How is the fit around the waist?  Many thanks again.


The fit is snug, the vest runs 1/2 size to full size smaller. 
I always wear XS and in this case I had to exchange it for S.
The fabric doesn't stretch and once you fill the pockets it'll get tighter.
So if you wear XL, I'd say go for XXL.

----------


## BENESSE

> BENESSE,
> 
> I appeciate the information on fit.   Would it be appropriate to ask if you got the "womens" vest or the "mens" vest.  I ask because I would think the cut of the fit would be considerably different.


I got the women's and I checked their sizing chart provided just to make sure I was ordering the right size. The XS had the right measurements.
However I also got a vest for my husband (sz.M-haven't given it to him yet
it's for his birthday in early Dec.) and it seem to have the same cut but proportionately larger.
Before you order though, call the customer service and see what they think.
(Worst case, you can always exchange it like I did.)

----------


## BENESSE

> BENESSE,
> 
> I appeciate the information on fit.   Would it be appropriate to ask if you got the "womens" vest or the "mens" vest.  I ask because I would think the cut of the fit would be considerably different.


I'll be getting my larger sized vest (S) tomorrow or Sat at latest and will let you know how that fits.

----------


## BENESSE

> I believe it is an excellent travel vest and I'm looking at it for such.  However, my initial impression is that it may not be the "survival" vest I'm really looking.  Butt - as we all know there is no perfect vest for everything - and I'm guessing the Scott vest may be one of the best for travel.


Your impression is right sjj, it's not really a survival vest if you plan on stuffing most of your pockets with bulkier items.
But it is a best travel vest I've come across. Not just because it has all those compartments and pockets but because it fits well and you don't look like a pack mule. It works equally well with a dress shirt or something more rugged.
Price aside, you can't go wrong with it.

----------


## BENESSE

sjj,
I got my (S) Scottievest and it fits perfectly--much better than XS.
So if in doubt, go a size larger.
The fit is still trim but comfortable, definitely not meant to be worn over many bulky layers while fully loaded and zipped up. 
The arm opening is not very deep (which I like) and the fabric has no give anywhere. (wish it did)

I still like it a lot!

----------


## Sourdough

Birthday present: Filson Tin Vest "UPLAND Model"........30% off at Mt. Views Sports, regular $125.00 SALE: $87.50 I thought the bright orange was butt'ugly, so I turned it inside out and went for a walk on the Back Road. Then I thought if I get run over once or twice, I'll wish I had the bright orange side was out. 

At least it fits, it hangs more right than wrong. It will last way longer than me, but that is getting to be the case with everything. I think I can have the game pouch sewn so as to be bi-level, with four back pockets.

----------


## BENESSE

> Birthday present: Filson Tin Vest "UPLAND Model"........30% off at Mt. Views Sports, regular $125.00 SALE: $87.50 I thought the bright orange was butt'ugly, so I turned it inside out and went for a walk on the Back Road. Then I thought if I get run over once or twice, I'll wish I had the bright orange side was out. 
> 
> At least it fits, it hangs more right than wrong. It will last way longer than me, but that is getting to be the case with everything. I think I can have the game pouch sewn so as to be bi-level, with four back pockets.


The princess and the pea!

----------


## BENESSE

> Tin Cloth Upland Hunting Vest with Blaze Orange. A highly functional vest offered in heavyweight Tin Cloth.  Perhaps a new Avatar sporting the vest is in order?


That's a beautiful vest!
Very English gentleman farmer like.

----------


## Sourdough

Trial & Error.......I have repacked & repacked. I gave up on packets of the same purpose. And because stuff was settling to the bottom of the huge pockets, I unpacked & lay-ed everything out then selected one rigid item to serve as the backbone of each packet, then building vertical cylindrical packets about 1 1/4" in dia. by 8" long. This appears to be working "More'Goooder".

----------


## BK-72

> The pockets on "Tactical" Para-military vests stick out too far, are the wrong shape, and don't close securely. Over-all I like the Filson Model #32 "Original hunting vest" as far as number of pockets, secure flaps, pocket shape, pocket location. however it is just plain uncomfortable, it hangs funny, as if it was designed for really fat hunters, with massive bellies. Well I guess they know their market. I am willing to pay up to $250.00 for the perfect vest. Ideas....???



Here you go!
http://store.shopreadyamerica.com/surviveallvest.html 


And I've looked at this (I am part of the local CERT)
http://www.worldprep.com/cert_vest.html

----------


## Sourdough

> I re-read the OP and I didn't miss a thing.  Just because it is called "tactical" doesn't mean it has to filled with such.  Pockets on the 5.11 are not thick.  The mag pouches as I called them are no thicker than a sandwich.


Iceman: you were correct, and I was wrong. The 5.11 has become my most used vest this summer.

----------


## Rick

But what a great way to be wrong, eh? Learning something new or finding a new, usable piece of gear that you previously thought unworkable is a great thing.

----------


## Sourdough

YEP....................So True.

----------

